
Please consider supporting U.S. WeChat USERS ALLIANCE - the1plummie
https://uswua.org/
======
gyoza
No thank you.

------
narshian
LOL, ummm....no.

------
tatrajim
Great business model China, Inc. has:

1) ban all competing apps in China;

2) force all users to verify themselves through passports and photos;

3) stream all data through servers legally obtainable by the government;

4) whine in US courts when the US government raises a national security issue:
"There is no alternative! Think of our aging parents!! We have to send red
envelopes of money, it's our tradition!!! Unconstitutional!!!!"

5) Profit

~~~
the1plummie
So you rather US govt using the same playbook as China govt? What a way to
go... I'm glad the judiciary system doesn't think like you, sheep.
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-20/trump-
s-w...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-20/trump-s-wechat-
prohibition-in-u-s-put-on-hold-by-judge?sref=RYMQ1oil)

